# kde-env blockiert emerge von kdelibs

## tommy_d

Hallo Forum,

nach emerge --sync bekomme ich beim Versuch, einen emerge world zu fahren, folgendes zu sehen:

```

[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)

```

Ich habe in anderen Threads gefunden, dass ich nicht der einzige damit bin. Ich habe also wie dort beschrieben kde-env mit emerge -C rausgeschmissen, aber der emerge world versucht, es wieder zu installieren, obwohl es nicht in meiner /var/lib/portage/world steht - jedenfalls bleibt die Meldung. Und die kdelibs zu unmergen ist ja wohl nicht klug, oder?

Irgendwelche Ideen ??

----------

## Finswimmer

Installier dir mal das Paket udept. Damit kannst du dann mit reverse search suchen, wer  kde-env als Abhängigkeit braucht.

Dieses musst du dann updaten.

Tobi

----------

## tommy_d

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Installier dir mal das Paket udept. Damit kannst du dann mit reverse search suchen, wer  kde-env als Abhï¿½gigkeit braucht.
> 
> Dieses musst du dann updaten.
> 
> Tobi

 

ok, habe ich gemacht. Aber:

```

# udept

bash: udept: command not found

 # man udept

Keine Handbuchseite fÃ¼r udept

```

Ich hÃ¶re von udept zum ersten Mal, sorry. Also wie stoesst man den reverse search jetzt an?

Thomas

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Programm heißt dann dep. Habs vergessen zu erwähnen.

Sorry

----------

## tommy_d

ok. dep -L listet die Reverse Dependencies, oder? 

```

 # dep -L kde-env

kde-base/kde-env:

        kde-base/arts-3.5.2-r1               ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kate-3.5.2                  ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0               ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.2              ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.2  ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.2          ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2     ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.2      ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6            ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2              ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.2              ~kde-base/kde-env-3

        

```

ich hab nur einen Bruchteil hier reinkopiert; irgendwie scheint fast alles aus kde-base von kde-env abzuhÃ¤ngen, oder habe ich da was nicht richtig verstanden ??

Thomas

----------

## Finswimmer

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber es kann sein, dass die 3.5.5 Version kde-env gar nicht mehr hat, teste das mal, indem du kdelibs in 3.5.5 installierst

----------

## ScytheMan

bei meinem update der kde packages musste ich kde-env davor entfernen, scheint in ein anderes paket hineingebaut worden zu sein

ergo: emerge -C kde-env  und dann ganz normal das update fahren..

----------

## tommy_d

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber es kann sein, dass die 3.5.5 Version kde-env gar nicht mehr hat, teste das mal, indem du kdelibs in 3.5.5 installierst

 

Hmm, also meine momentane kde Version ist die 3.5.2 . Auf den aktuellen Stand (3.5.5 ?) zu kommen, war ja gerade meine Absicht, als ich den emerge world angestossen habe, welcher dann wg. der Blockierung gar nicht erst anlief - ich habe also immer noch nur 3.5.2. Wie meinst Du "kdelibs in 3.5.5" installieren" ??

----------

## tommy_d

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> bei meinem update der kde packages musste ich kde-env davor entfernen, scheint in ein anderes paket hineingebaut worden zu sein
> 
> ergo: emerge -C kde-env  und dann ganz normal das update fahren..

 

Das habe ich ja versucht. kde-env mit emerge -C rausschmeissen. Aber der emerge world fÃ¼hlt sich irgendwie verpflichtet, kde-env wieder neu zu emergen -> gleiches Problem wie vorher. Ich werde das Sch...ding einfach nicht los!

----------

## deejay

Moin,

dann deinstallier kde-env, und brich den emerge Vorgang ab, wenn er kde-env erneut installieren will. Danach machst du ein emerge --resume --skipfirst bis er dann kdelibs-3.5.5 installiert. Danach guckst du mal, ob das Problem immer noch auftritt.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## tommy_d

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> dann deinstallier kde-env, und brich den emerge Vorgang ab, wenn er kde-env erneut installieren will. Danach machst du ein emerge --resume --skipfirst bis er dann kdelibs-3.5.5 installiert. Danach guckst du mal, ob das Problem immer noch auftritt.
> 
> Gruï¿½
> ...

 

So weit komme ich doch gar nicht!!! Ich hab's gerade nochmal probiert: emerge --unmerge kde-env geht. Bzw. geht nicht, da ich es schon vorher gemacht habe:

```

 # emerge --unmerge kde-env

--- Couldn't find 'kde-env' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge.

```

Jetzt der emerge world:

```

(...)

[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)

(...)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

Und da der emerge world gar nicht erst angelaufen ist, wegen der Blocks, sagt danach ein emerge --resume --skipfirst (meiner Meinung nach zu recht):

```

 # emerge --resume --skipfirst

*** Resuming merge...

!!! Error: The resume list contains packages that are no longer

!!!        available to be emerged. Please restart/continue

!!!        the merge operation manually.

```

.

Weil ein emerge, der nicht mal angelaufen ist, m.E. auch keine resume list produziert haben kann, oder?

Gruss Thomas

----------

## ScytheMan

emerge -C kde-libs && emerge kde-libs 

dann sollte das wieder gehen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506714-start-0.html

die internationalen teile der foren sind auch sehr interessant.

----------

## firefly

mach mal ein 

```
emerge -pvt world
```

dann solltest du feststellen können, welches paket unbedingt kde-env haben möchte.

----------

## deejay

Erstell dir doch bevor du die kdelibs deinstallierts ein Pakete mit:

```
quickpkg kdelibs
```

Danach kannst du es deinstalliereren, und versuchen, die aktuelle Version zu installieren. Sollte irgendwas schieflaufen, kannst du immer wieder das gesicherte Paket draufpacken mit:

```
emerge -k kdelibs-<Version>
```

So brauchst du die alten kdelibs nicht wieder kompilieren, sofern etwas schief geht!

Aber guck erstmal, wie firefly schon gesagt hat, welches paket unbedingt kde-env haben möchte.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Erstell dir doch bevor du die kdelibs deinstallierts ein Pakete mit:
> 
> ```
> quickpkg kdelibs
> ```
> ...

 

Am besten das gleiche mit arts (wenn du das verwendest). Das wird nämlich vor den kdelibs gebaut und besteht auch auf kde-env (laut deiner dep-ausgabe).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## tommy_d

also danke erstmal fÃ¼r all die schnellen Antworten.

@ScytheMan: die kdelibs unmergen und wieder emergen hatte ich schon probiert. Ohne Erfolg. Aber der Link, den Du mir da gegeben hattest, ist interessant. Ich probiere jetzt mal was da fÃ¼r "Stable Users" steht:

```

 Note: Stable users, try this: 

 

 

Code:

  emerge -C kde-env 

 emerge -1 kde-base/arts 

 emerge -1 kde-base/kdelibs 

 emerge -1 kde-base/kdesu 

 emerge -1 kde-base/kcminit

   

```

Das dauert offenbar ziemlich, ich habe nur eine lahme Pentium3 800 MHz Kiste hier, und es lÃ¤uft jetzt schon mehrere Stunden...

@deejay: quickpkg kannte ich bis jetzt nicht; werde damit rumprobieren, sobald der momentane emerge fertig ist.

@franzf: arts -- was auch immer das sein mag, ich hab' s noch nie gehÃ¶rt -- ist auch in dem Link erwaehnt, den ScytheMan gegeben hat. Ich melde mich, sowie der emerge zum Ende gekommen ist...

Gruss und Dank, Thomas

----------

## deejay

arts ist der soundserver für KDE.

```
emerge -s arts
```

oder 

```
eix arts 
```

geben dir da einige Infos.

Hast du kdelibs denn auch in der /etc/package.keywords stehen? Ansonsten wir da auch nichts auf die aktuellste Version geupdatet. So wie es aussieht möchtest du ja KDE3.5.5 haben. Schau mal nach, ob kdelibs da drinsteht.

Was sagt denn ein

```
emerge -s kdelibs 
```

bzw. wenn du eix benutzt

```
eix kdelibs
```

?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)
> ...

 

Aber mal kurz was anderes. 

Heisst das nicht, dass kde-env-3-r4 nicht installiert werden kann, weil die kdelibs-Version es blockt?

Ich würd sagen schon. Bei dem Lösungsweg, kde-env zu deinstallieren, war die Meldung meiner Meinung

nach genau anders herum

==> kde-env is blocking kdelibs

oder liege ich da grad falsch?!

Gruß

deejay

EDIT:

Grad nochmal nachgeschaut, das sollte also so stimmen. Ich würde folgendes machen:

kdelibs und kde-env entfernen, kdelibs in die /etc/package.keywords eintragen, woldupdate machen. Dann sollte es eigentlich gehen. kde-env benötigst du bei der Version dann nicht mehr.

----------

## tommy_d

Hi deejay, hi andere,

ad 2: wenn kde-env und kdelibs sich blocken, also nicht gleichzeitig auf demselben System sein kÃ¶nnen, erschien es mir plausibel, zunÃ¤chst mal kde-env runterzuschmeissen. kdelibs habe ich auch probiert, aber dann ging gar nichts mehr in kde, und ich musste Ã¼ber Nacht mein letztes Backup reinspielen.

ad 1: Ich weiss Ã¼ber package.keywords nur das, was im man emerge steht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> package.keywords
> 
>                      Per-package  KEYWORDS.  Useful for mixing unstable packages in with a normally stable machine or vice versa.  This
> ...

 

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso es helfen sollte, die kdelibs da einzutragen. Die sollten doch keine Unstable Package sein, oder? Dennoch werde ich es gerne probieren, nur zur Zeit laeuft mein emerge --oneshot kde-base/kdelibs immer noch...und nach den mehreren Stunden will ich ihn nicht ohne Not  abschiessen...

----------

## franzf

 *tommy_d wrote:*   

> ad 1: Ich weiss Ã¼ber package.keywords nur das, was im man emerge steht:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> package.keywords
> ...

 

Das hat nichts damit zu tun ob jetzt kde stabil läuft oder nicht. Nur muss Software erst getestet werden, ob sie im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Paketen evtl. Probleme bereitet, ob zusätzliche Patches notwendig sind, usw.

Gibt es über einen gewissen Zeitraum (glaub das waren 3 oder 4 Wochen) keine Bugs mehr auf b.g.o, so kommt die Version in den stable-Zweig (das '+' auf packages.gentoo.org).

Um nun aber solche "noch zu testende" (eben testing  :Wink: ) Software ausprobieren zu können (das '~' auf p.g.o), muss man dem Portage mitteilen, dass man hier dieses Programm aus einem vom stable-Zweig abweichenden benutzen will, was man durch Einträge in der package.keywords vornimmt.

ABER:

kde-3.5.5 ist schon im stable-Zweig, darum ist ein Eintrag in die package.keywords unnötig.

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag:

Wenn dein Rechner schon fleißig kompilert dann ist wohl der Block weg und die Diskussion überflüssig  :Wink: 

Das einzige was dir jetzt noch passieren kann ist ein Kompilier-Abbruch, wegen Fehler  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tommy_d

Kompiliert hatte ich nur die kdelibs. Aber ich habe jetzt die ebuilds, die laut dep  kde-env brauchen, neu emerged und jetzt besteht nur noch kaffeine drauf. Den hab ich erstmal runtergeschmissen und der emerge world laeuft jetzt...

Gruss und Dank, Thomas

----------

## tommy_d

So, der emerge world ohne kaffeine ist jetzt endlich durch. Jetzt wollte ich kaffeine wieder installieren, aber (nicht ganz unerwartet) :

```

# emerge --ask kaffeine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kaffeine-0.7.1-r2  USE="arts gstreamer -debug -dvb -xinerama"

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man kaffeine trotzdem zum Mitmachen ueberreden kann??

Gruss Thomas

----------

## Finswimmer

Teste mal die neueste Version von Kaffeine

----------

## deejay

Hast du vielleicht teilweise testing und teilweise stable Pakete installiert? Vielleicht kommt sich da irgendwas in die Quere.

Kann nämlich passieren, dass dann die Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr passen, sich blockieren oder andere Versionen installiert werden müssen. Guck da vielleicht mal nach, ob das bei dir der Fall ist.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Ich hatte das Prob auch mal. Ich hab die kde-env deinstalliert. Danach lief das world-update

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## deejay

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Nabend!
> 
> Ich hatte das Prob auch mal. Ich hab die kde-env deinstalliert. Danach lief das world-update
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

Das hat bei ihm aber nicht funktioniert. Hat er schon probiert ....

----------

## blyzzz

hat er nicht ... das Programm heißt kde-base/kde-env-3 die "-3" sind wichtig und die hat er vergessen!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So weit komme ich doch gar nicht!!! Ich hab's gerade nochmal probiert: emerge --unmerge kde-env geht. Bzw. geht nicht, da ich es schon vorher gemacht habe:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

try:

```
emerge --unmerge kde-env-3
```

ist mir nur grad mal so aufgefallen =p

----------

## Thargor

Die -3 ist aber blöderweise die Versionsnummer und die muss man nicht mit angeben...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pinguin

Das Problem hatte ich auch, der Grund bei mir war der Versuch einen Update mit --deep(-D) durchzuführen, das versucht immer die kde-env nachzuziehen.

Ich habe dann das Paket kde-env entfernt und einmalig einen reinen emerge -auv world durchgeführt, ohne die Abhängigkeiten mit einzuschliessen. Das führt zum gewünschten Verhalten.

Danach kann man wieder mit --deep updaten.

----------

## deejay

 *blyzzz wrote:*   

> hat er nicht ... das Programm heißt kde-base/kde-env-3 die "-3" sind wichtig und die hat er vergessen!
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> So weit komme ich doch gar nicht!!! Ich hab's gerade nochmal probiert: emerge --unmerge kde-env geht. Bzw. geht nicht, da ich es schon vorher gemacht habe:
> ...

 

Moin,

wie schon erwähnt ist die -3 die Versionsnummer, die muss er also nicht angeben.

```
 kde-base/kde-env

     Available versions:  3-r4

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Sets up some env.d files for KDE
```

Gruß

deejay

----------

## blyzzz

Ich war mir sicher, das ich "-3" mit angeben musste ... naja lange ist's her.

Aber probieren kann er es ja mal, oder?

----------

